# Just placed an order for my new boat.



## rynscull79 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just placed an order for my custom built Weldbilt aluminum boat. It's a 1752 model and will have a 48" flush front deck with storage beneath. It's also going to have an 84" rod box on one side with an aerated livewell on the other. The boat will have two pyramid pedestal seats down the middle. The motor is going to be a Tohatsu 50 HP 2 stroke fuel injected model. I've elected to go with stick steering for more fishing room. First, I wanted to brag about my purchase  and second I'd like to know if anyone has any experience with a Tohatsu. I've read pretty good reviews but I wonder if any of ya'll have them on your boats.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

pics or anything? congrats on your boat!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Where did you order it from? That sounds like my ideal duck boat hull.


----------



## rynscull79 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks man! No pics since it's being custom built. I bought it from a place in North Alabama called backwoods landing. Check out www.backwoodslanding.com They seem to be pretty reasonably priced and were very helpful. I just haven't known anybody that has a Tohatsu and was wondering if anyone had any experience with one.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Motors*



rynscull79 said:


> Thanks man! No pics since it's being custom built. I bought it from a place in North Alabama called backwoods landing. Check out www.backwoodslanding.com They seem to be pretty reasonably priced and were very helpful. I just haven't known anybody that has a Tohatsu and was wondering if anyone had any experience with one.


I THINK Tohatsu is what was Nissan. I don't know of anyone who has one but I have read on several forums that they are good motors. I think Posner Marine sells them...you moght get some info from Jeff.


----------

